
Ask HN: What is the worst login experience you had on the Web? - fdeage
I love Trello, and manage a lot of small personal projects on it. I pretty much never log out.<p>Now, as everyone on HN knows, Trello was bought by Atlassian not so long ago (2017?). So now the auth process is handled by Atlassian (makes sense I guess).<p>Recently, due to a browser cookies&#x27; spring cleaning, I had to log in to Trello again. The whole experience felt sluggish and poorly designed.<p>In short:
I went to &quot;trello.com&#x2F;&lt;project_id&gt;&quot;, and saw a short, classic login form:
&quot;Log in to Trello:
Enter email
Enter password
Log in&quot;<p>Sweet. BUT: after inputing my email, the bottom half switched to &quot;Login with Atlasssian&quot; (thanks, AJAX). I reluctantly clicked, and was unsurprisingly redirected to &quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;id.atlassian.com&#x2F;login&quot;.<p>Ok, fine, I&#x27;ll input my password. I click, and the screen goes blank for 5 secs. Only the &quot;Please wait...&quot; on the top left part of the screen convinces me that something is gonna happen somehow. trello.com?
No, I was redirected to &quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;auth.atlassian.com&#x2F;login&quot;, which showed a page for some reason, but redirected me automatically 3 seconds later to trello.com.<p>Thinking that this was a tech company logging a user made me think of the horror stories that probably exist with banks, governments, etc.<p>So, what&#x27;s your experience with a very bad, poorly designed login experience?
======
samizdis
In my case, it's an inability to log in:

I picked up an EE (UK telecoms provider) SIM card after returning to Britain
after many years abroad. Buying credits in a shop is a hassle - and hampered
by my poor memory when shopping - so I decided to do it online. However, when
I visited the EE site and tried to plug in my phone number and other details,
I was rejected because my email address had already been registered. As it
happens, I had had an EE subscription phone plan at some point before my
travels. I can't remember what that phone number was, and I certainly no
longer have the EE site credentials anywhere. It has not been possible for me
to resolve this. Well, I could use another email address, but I've decided not
to do so. There is probably an advantage in a telecom provider not having info
such as name, physical address, email address etc.

~~~
fdeage
Funny you mention a telecom provider, because the same happened to me in
France: I wanted to switch plan on the same operator, but couldn't because I
was redirected to the login screen again and again.

------
masonic
Worst is when different requirements are applied between desktop and mobile.

Most recently, Panda Express. I established the account on desktop with a
relatively simplistic 5 character password. On mobile, I can't even log in
because it considers anything less than 8 characters to automatically be void.

Dunkin donuts is another. I established the account on desktop with a '+' in
the email address and loaded my gift cards there. On mobile, I _cannot even
login_ to use those cards' value.

------
mikro2nd
[] Login with Google [] Login with Facebook

(no other options.) Admittedly the horrorshow that is the current
Trello/Atlassian trainsmash is up there in the Top 3 or so.

~~~
fdeage
Nice one. God, it makes me so sad that websites can get away with this
behavior now. What website was it? Shiny new startup?

~~~
mikro2nd
I've seen quite a few... can't remember specifics, since I just bounce at that
point. But certainly common to Shiny New Startups!

